# New Babies From Chard!!!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I got 6 females and 1 male yesterday from Chard!! They are so gorgeous!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 


Turquoise Multi Super Delta Female


































Copper Marble SD Female


























Cello SD Female










































Coppery Green Marble SD Female


































Turquoise Multi HM Female


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Green HM Female


























Copper/Red CTPK Male


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They are pretty!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like some of those females more than the male!!!

Great job Chard! (How is that pronounced? Ch-ard or Sh-ard?)


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

My name is Richard so it's like charred and I'm glad you like them.


----------

